# Error 676 BSNL



## digitizen (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi 

    I have a bsnl un limited connection which i connect through the adsl modem provided . the connection seems to connect properly in my laptop where as in my desktop i get error 676 i even tried re installing my system . suddenly it worked last night and thats it ater it never connected but it seems to work just fine in my laptop .


----------



## slugger (Jul 15, 2007)

error 676 is associated with a busy line. r u using d splitter that came with d modem kit [assuming u took bsnl's kit], that splits the phone line and adsl line. u gotta use it 2 draw d line 4 internet

btw ru using Win XP on ur desktop? if so then maybe u haven't entered a service name 4 ur connection on the desktop

2 check heres wat u can do right click on the connection icon and select properties, then under service name u may type in the name of the service [in case of BSNL's it is dataone]


----------



## digitizen (Jul 15, 2007)

but the exact setup works with my laptop ...


----------



## slugger (Jul 15, 2007)

digitizen said:
			
		

> but the exact setup works with my laptop ...


same OS?
maybe while configging 4 ur desktop, u may have forgotten 2 add d service name
 and wat abt d splitter. do u just unplug d cable from ur lappy and attach it 2 ur desktop or use a diff cable


----------



## digitizen (Jul 15, 2007)

i just unplug the cable and connect it to the desktop and restart my modem


----------



## slugger (Jul 15, 2007)

just delete ur old dialer connexion and cre8 a new connexion, carefully following all the steps involved


----------



## rito (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi all, 

May be I'm joining late in this forum but i'm facing the same trouble error676. I've put the service name (it was not there) as mentioned by slugger but of no use.
Read somewhere that need to install the modem in bridged mode or something like that to fix this problem. is it the case? If yeas then can anybody help me out on how to do that?

Thanks


----------



## iChaitanya (Mar 20, 2009)

Go to Router settings (usually *192.168.1.1) > WAN Settings and change VPI/VCI to 0/32 and 0/35 (Bridging).

Note: The above settings are only for BSNL Bridge mode. For PPPOE mode I'm not sure as I have never used PPPOE mode on BSNL.


----------

